# supuestamente



## Mastacale

Alguien podría decirme cómo traducir el adverbio supuestamente. Os pongo la frase para que tengáis el contexto. 

"Como una obligación ritual más, se trata de afrontar de forma supuestamente experta cuestiones del tipo:...."

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Opto por "soit-disant".
"Prétendûment" me gusta menos.


----------



## mmjj

Hola!! 
me gustaria saber como puedo traducir la palabra "supuestamente", en la siguiente frase: _después de haber encontrado  los temas más comunes, supuestamente bretones, es necesario relacionarlos..._
Gracias.


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

hola
 évidemment, bien entendu
, bretons, bien entendu,


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No coincido con Fidelio, para mí sería: soi-disant bretons.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je me permets de corriger une petite impropriété très fréquente commise par Gévy: soi-disant (qui se disent ceci ou cela, qui prétendent être ceci ou cela) ne peut , en principe, se rapporter qu'à des  personnes. _...des soi-disant notaires_ (Brassens)
Il convient donc de dire:..._*prétendument *bretons_/ _censés être bretons_


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Gurb ! 

Apparemment "soi-disant" était autrefois réservé aux personnes, mais ne l'est plus. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/soi-disant

Je te remercie de toutes façons, car si longtemps éloignée de ma langue d'origine il est vrai que certains emplois ne sont plus si clairs pour moi. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Tina (l'éclopée) tampoco lo tenía claro.

Aquí amplían lo indicado por GURB:

_*"Soi-disant* est un adjectif invariable qui s’emploie à propos d’une personne qui prétend être telle ou telle chose._
_La soi-disant comtesse, le soi-disant poète._

_En conséquence, on ne peut jamais l’appliquer à une chose puisqu’une chose ne parle pas. Ainsi, on n’écrira pas un « soi-disant » mobilier québécois mais un « prétendu » mobilier québécois._

________ 
Source : _Le français en tête._ LEBLANC, Benoît ; BOUGAÏEFF, André ; GODIN, Guy ; TOUSIGNANT, Claude, Service de l'information de l'Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières en collaboration avec le Département de français.


----------



## rolandbascou

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola.
> Tina (l'éclopée) tampoco lo tenía claro.
> 
> Aquí amplían lo indicado por GURB:
> 
> _*"Soi-disant* est un adjectif invariable qui s’emploie à propos d’une personne qui prétend être telle ou telle chose._
> _La soi-disant comtesse, le soi-disant poète._
> 
> _En conséquence, on ne peut jamais l’appliquer à une chose puisqu’une chose ne parle pas. Ainsi, on n’écrira pas un « soi-disant » mobilier québécois mais un « prétendu » mobilier québécois._
> 
> ________
> Source : _Le français en tête._ LEBLANC, Benoît ; BOUGAÏEFF, André ; GODIN, Guy ; TOUSIGNANT, Claude, Service de l'information de l'Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières en collaboration avec le Département de français.


 
L´usage donne raison a Gevy ...


----------



## fragnol123

Quand j'ai lu le post de mmjj j'ai pensé spontanément à _soi-disant_. Mais j'ai hésité, croyant qu'il était réservé aux personnes. Son emploi semble en effet discuté. Voici ce qu'en dit le _Trésor de la Langue Française_ :



> *B.*[En parlant d'une chose (empl. critiqué)] [_..._] *Rem. 1.*Au départ, _soi-disant_ ne pouvait se dire que des êtres doués de la parole et ne pouvait s'appliquer qu'à une qualité qu'ils s'attribuaient eux-mêmes: _De soi-disant docteurs. Une soi-disant marquise. _[_..._] Si l'on s'en tient à ce sens premier, il est absurde d'appliquer _soi-disant_ à des choses ou à des défauts: _Une soi-disant expérience. Une soi-disant escroquerie_. À cela on peut opposer l'évolution sémantique qui, pour bien des mots, les éloigne de leur sens premier [_..._] L'Académie elle-même a défini _Empirique_: _Qui s'appuie sur une soi-disant expérience _(HANSE _Nouv._ 1983, pp. 873-874).


 
Un saludo.


----------



## mmjj

merci beaucoup à tous
gracias a todos


----------



## yserien

Esta, antaño, división entre personas y cosas, no existe en español, supuestamente.


----------



## musy

¡buenos días!
tengo una pequeña duda que, espero, podais ayudarme a resolver.
contexto:
- una persona se toma un medicamento para aliviar un dolor, pero pasa el tiempo y no mejora... entonces, mirando al prospecto se pregunta:
- *supuestamente*, debería hacer efecto en media hora... (pero no lo ha hecho)...
¿cómo se traduce esto en francés?
¡muchisimas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paquita

Deberías encontrar una traducción que te satisfaga en los mensajes anteriores.
soi-disant no está mal en tu frase. 

También puedes recurrir a la expresión "être censé" 
Aquí encontrarás la palabra y enlaces interesantes hacia el foro:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/cens%C3%A9

Propónnos tu solución y la comentaremos.


----------



## Cenimurcia

y ¿qué os parece "normalement" en este último contexto?


----------



## Paquita

Cenimurcia said:


> y ¿qué os parece "normalement" en este último contexto?


"Normalement" est très utilisé en effet dans ce contexte, et m'en suggère un autre : "en principe".


----------



## tinchosan1980

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola: ¿Cuál traducción de "supuestamente" consideran mejor en este caso?

Oración original:
"_Estas denuncias fueron vistas por la dictadura como una “campaña anti-argentina”, *supuestamente *montada por “bandas terroristas” actuando desde el exterior y contra el país_."

Mis propuestas:
"_Ces dénonciations étaient considérées par la dictature comme une « campagne anti-argentine » *qui auraient été lancée *par des « groupes terroristes », qui opéraient depuis l’étranger et contre le pays._ "

Otras opciones:
_une « campagne anti-argentine » *censée *être lancée par des groupes terroristes.
une « campagne anti-argentine » lancée, *soi-disant*, par des groupes terroristes.
_
Gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
"soi-disant" convient parfaitement - mais je ne le mettrais pas entre virgules pour ne pas exagérer le doute sur la véracité de la chose par rapport à l'original ; ce n'est pas la peine, le doute est déjà dans l'expression.

... soi-disant organisée / agencée par...
aussi : ... supposée être l'œuvre de ....


----------



## tinchosan1980

jprr said:


> Bonsoir,
> "soi-disant" convient parfaitement - mais je ne le mettrais pas entre virgules pour ne pas exagérer le doute sur la véracité de la chose par rapport à l'original ; ce n'est pas la peine, le doute est déjà dans l'expression.
> 
> ... soi-disant organisée / agencée par...
> aussi : ... supposée être l'œuvre de ....



Merci beaucoup jprr


----------

